# Tile Fish Beat Down!!!



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

**Late Report** 4/27

I'm going to make this Short and Sweet. We left Perdido Pass on a impromptu fishing trip. Got to the area I liked about an hour before dark. We quickly got set up for a day drop and then readied everything for the rest of the evening. Long story short no bites all night not even a nibble. It sucked. The next morning we ran up the hill to do a little high speed wahoo fishing but nobody was home. Around 10:00 am we called it quits and did a little deep dropping. We pretty quickly located some tile fish and proceeded to lay waste to them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great catch, looks like all this rain and runoff has everything going deep.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome trip. What do you look for when targeting tile fish. I always heard they are in the mud but have no idea on what to look for on the bottom machine.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

UMMM...UMMM....GOOOD!!! nice haul!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's a nice way to end the day.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like you got your limit...hope they freeze well


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a Beat Down for sure ! Nice job on those Tiles.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually we were no where near our limit. Five guys on the boat, tile fish fall into your 20 reef fish per person aggregate in the GOM and we caught 39 so we were 61 fish shy of our limit. But for the record they freeze excellent.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Be careful, you keep catching em like that....they'll be endangered like the red snapper!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> ... like the red snapper!!!


What's that?? I thought they were extinct!



Sent using tapatalk


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice mess of tiles. How deep of water were you fishing in? I've only caught tiles 60+ miles offshore in Texas. Do they come in closer out of pensacola?


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

great catch. where exactly is the 20 reef fish per person spelled out? the crew i fish with says only the grouper aggregate applies, which is 4 per person. it's a long way for only 4 fish, I told them we can keep more but I can't show them where it says it.

would appreciate the info so we can bring back a few more.

frydaddy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work guys! Good eats!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Tilefish dinner for days!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

frydaddy said:


> great catch. where exactly is the 20 reef fish per person spelled out? the crew i fish with says only the grouper aggregate applies, which is 4 per person. it's a long way for only 4 fish, I told them we can keep more but I can't show them where it says it.
> 
> would appreciate the info so we can bring back a few more.
> 
> frydaddy


Here you go:

Species that are part of the 20-reef fish aggregate bag limit include:

Vermilion Snapper 
Tilefish (Golden)
Lane Snapper 
Goldface Tilefish
Almaco Jack 
Blueline Tilefish
Gray Triggerfish

Page 5 of the gulf federal regs found here:

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/RecreationalRegulations.pdf


----------



## Drifter (Dec 23, 2008)

The correct answer is you can only keep 4 golden tilefish per person per day. It's part of the grouper aggregate. You can keep any combination of grouper or tilefish as long as they add up to four fish total. The reef fish aggregate means that you can keep any combination of those reef fish up to 20. You can not keep 20 of each species such as 20 golden tilefish or 20 gray triggers or 20 mingos. You still have to comply to each individual fish bag limit. This is the importance of not only knowing the rules but also understanding them.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a different answer from everyone but I was told a few years ago by a Warden in the Pass that Tilefish (Aka Golden Tilefish) Was part of your grouper limit and was max 4 per person. Not saying i'm right or wanting to start any kind of arguement. Just stating I only allow my fishermen to keep 4 per people and count them against the grouper limit. With all these rules, it takes a college professor to keep them straight. Again, not trying to start anything, just saying be careful. If I do something questionable my PPF friends come to my aid and help me out before I get myself in trouble. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

From what I could find online if you are a FL angler Golden tiles fall into your grouper aggregate. After reading everyone's comments I'm a little confused as to what the regs are myself. I will say this I've been checked twice in Alabama with my limit of groupers along with a good many tile fish on board and no one ever blinked an eye. Hell last year the game and fish officer was nice enough to assist us with pictures. It is quite possible that laws in FL are different than the rest of the gulf states. I know there are other species they differ on so it would be the first time. Probably a good idea to consult your local game and fish department.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have always gone by what I read in the book. 4 per person in the Grouper aggregate.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice catch :thumbup:That's a lot of cleaning to do But in the end it is all worth it. I still think that a golden tilefish looks like a clown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Also not to start a argument either but the way I understand it is goldens are under the 20 reef fish per person limit in federal waters . So as long as you don't stop on your way in its legal but stop and fish in state waters and it is not legal ??? Goofy to me but goldens that are caught in state waters count against your grouper aggregate . I also tracked down this question with a FWC officer about a year ago and was told what I wrote above , but never hurts to check for yourself.
By the way nice haul Angelo!!!!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

As far as The "Law Officer" knowing whet the regs are and what species is which...some know there stuff, others don't!

I've been checked by LOE on many occasions over the last few years, especially since this Red Snapper thing has heated up. I have had several that are confused themselves on species ID and/or limits/sizes. 

I've had to clarify the difference in species ID between Greater AJ and Almaco, regs between BFT and YFT, king vs. Spanish. 

Another issue of debate is HOW to measure fish. I.E. Redfish pinched tail. Or how a fish can be transported, whole or in the round like swords and tuna. 

It's crazy!


----------

